# Leonskaja - Schubert



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I guess this is a 'heads-up'. Out there on the Internet there is an upload of Leonskaja playing Schubert during a recital at Bath, England. The upload almost certainly was taken from a radio broadcast - there is commentary.

She performs both D.959 and D.960. I haven't yet listened to the latter, because... I am so taken by this D.959. I listened to it yesterday, and was so impressed that I was forced to _think_ about what was happening (I hate it when that happens). I'll listen again this evening, hopefully with better discipline. 

I'm not going to go into details now; if you find the upload, or have already heard the performance, my impressions are useless. If you don't find the upload, my impressions are still useless, and possibly frustrating to boot.

This post is only a heads-up, instead of containing a link to an upload, because 1) I did not receive the files in that manner, and 2) I am constrained from uploading the files myself. All I can do is let you know that the performance does exist in a recording. Good luck.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You have tempted me as D. 959 is one of my favourite sonatas, and my favourite of Schubert's three last, but I'm not sure if I shall go in search of this mysterious file!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Polednice said:


> You have tempted me as D. 959 is one of my favourite sonatas, and my favourite of Schubert's three last, but I'm not sure if I shall go in search of this mysterious file!


Not that mysterious. The original was a radio broadcast from Bath, by Leonskaja. Get off your duff and find it! Squeeze out a smidgin of initiative, whippersnapper.


----------

